# Got $39K? Buy a gunship.



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can survive on the water!

http://www.guns.com/2016/10/24/want-a-wwii-british-gunboat-cheap-photos/



> During World War II the Royal Navy built some 650 Fairmile B motor launches to keep the Germans on their side of the Channel. One of the last remaining is on eBay.
> 
> The "Fair B's" were rushed into production in 1940 using prefab components from shops large and small across the UK to churn out literally hundreds of these 112-foot boats. Armed with a Quick Firing 3-pounder (47mm) Hotchkiss popgun as a hood ornament and some machine guns aft, they carried enough depth charges to scratch the paint on interloping U-boats while patrolling the coastline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have always liked the idea of being a prepper on a sea borne craft. I liked the idea so much that I went to Fort Lauderdale Florida to look at potential craft.

I hit a major road block when My wife refused to live on a 40 or 50 foot boat.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang it. 

I saw the thread title and immediately said to myself "Oh hell yea, I'm in".

Disappointed.  I thought we were talking about aircraft. I'd take a Huey, Cobra, Apache or any of the configurations of a C-130 gunship at that price any day.  artydance:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Dang it. Disappointed.  I thought we were talking about aircraft.


You can buy a really old, worn-out Robinson R-22 and a Yugo 59/66 SKS for $39,000


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Moored in a picturesque area????? Looked like a mud pit to me.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

If you had a way to get it in the Lake of the Ozarks I'd buy it.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd rather have a PT boat. artydance:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> If you had a way to get it in the Lake of the Ozarks I'd buy it.


It can be done if you throw enough money at it.


----------

